

$23.3 Million invested in 11 Twitter-Based Startups - rantfoil
http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/2009/06/233-million-has-flown-to-twitter-based-startups-%E2%80%93-is-this-just-the-beginning/

======
lionheart
Aren't they afraid that if Twitter fails their investments will fail as well?
I mean Twitted is enough of a risk as it is but something based on it is
already starting as a multiple of that risk.

~~~
ivankirigin
It's a risk, but it's pretty easy to diversify. For Tipjoy and I'm sure for
others, it isn't about betting on Twitter -it's just organicly pursuing what
is working better than other things.

------
rrival
Twitter bubble!

~~~
didroe
It's not just Twitter, it's Bubble 2.0 TM. Everyone seems to think if you have
the words 'cloud' and 'social' in your business description then money just
magically appears. I can't wait for investors to wise up so we can get back to
some form of reality.

~~~
falsestprophet
How long until we see SocialCloud.com LLC?

<http://whois.domaintools.com/socialcloud.com>

------
apgwoz
It still lists summize as an independent company. I'm pretty sure Twitter
bought them.

------
aditya
Hm. Does Tipjoy qualify as a startup with Twitter at the core of the business?

Also, I thought they ignored startups that had already been acquired, but then
they list Summize? Shoddy analysis.

~~~
asanwal
Aditya - Thanks for the comment. You're right that we did not include
acquisitions in the numbers as we were primarily interested in investment into
these startups.

If there any specific startups based on Twitter that you can point us to, do
let us know? We'd like to ensure that the list is complete.

Appreciate it.

Anand <http://www.chubbybrain.com>

~~~
Stephen1
To further clarify, we included companies that have been funded by Angels and
VCs in the analysis, not acquisitions. Summize received funding from VCs
before it was purchased by Twitter. Thus, Summize's VC funding was included
but its acquisition was excluded. I hope this eliminated confusion.

Stephen <http://www.chubbybrain.com>

------
jncraton
They didn't list YC among the Tipjoy investors.

